# New tank...what to do next???



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

I just bought a 40 gallon tank for my gerbils. It's HUGE! I think it may be bigger than 40, but whatever.

Anyways, I'm at ends as to what to do with the tank. Any good ideas?
I would love to see any pictures of anybody elses gerbilariums if you have them!
Thanks!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Put lots and lots of wood shavings, wooden toys and cardboard tubes in there 

If my camera doesn't start playing up again, i will try and get some pics of my tanks


----------

